
Nutanix Granted ‘Ratchet’ to VC Investors - prostoalex
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/nutanix-granted-ratchet-to-vc-investors
======
rdlecler1
I wonder if Fidelity is out of its sandbox here. They're involved in a setting
a LOT of these late stage valuations which have no liquid market and can't be
valued by traditional NPV/discounted cash flow analysis. If all they are
taking is anti-dilution then I question the the team making these bets.

